# I can't believe I forgot the LIGA! sheesh!



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I decided to do some housecleaning on the cabinet to make some more room. 

I kinda forgot about an old pal while doing soo! I thought I should share! :redface:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice looking box o' tobac brother... I bet they are awesome. Have heard great things about those babies...Thanks for the post.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

How could you forget about something sweet like this?? :huh:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

That Ole pal does look sweet--Saw these when squid posted a while back and they looked good then and even look better now!


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

The Liga Privada is one of my new favorites. I bought a box a few weeks ago and I've been working my wayt through them. It's a great smoke. I'm actually going to age a few to see how some time in the humi effects them.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

I always put away boxes as soon I get them them. I never smoke out of them until a few months go by anyway. 

These cigars are AWESOME! I smoked a few of these before buying a box. These cigars have a nice high strength level but they are soo smooth you don't realize it till them end...and then WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That box is a work of art. Nice haul.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

They look tasty!!! I have never tried them


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I feel bad saying this but I was kinda put off of them cause they are drew estate but I keep hearing good things about them I will have to give them a shot


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

you should be ashamed of yourself, nice box


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I feel bad saying this but I was kinda put off of them cause they are drew estate but I keep hearing good things about them I will have to give them a shot


Nah man....drew estate can roll a REALLY good cigar. He just gets a bad rap from people like us! LOL


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

woah those look awesome, i always enjoy seeing rad cigars ive never heard of before. let us know how they are man!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Had a sample of one and thought it was a nice smoke!!! Enjoy yours!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

guado said:


> Nah man....drew estate can roll a REALLY good cigar. He just gets a bad rap from people like us! LOL


I have to say I used to like the early years he made


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

jitzy said:


> I feel bad saying this but I was kinda put off of them cause they are drew estate but I keep hearing good things about them I will have to give them a shot


Jitz, I felt the same way until someone gave me one to try. I was blown away. I bought a box and I find myself dipping into it more and more. It's a great smoke. I'll send you a few


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

hows about we meet up this tuesday and share?!?!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!! Tasty smokes there!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

tonyricciardi said:


> Jitz, I felt the same way until someone gave me one to try. I was blown away. I bought a box and I find myself dipping into it more and more. It's a great smoke. I'll send you a few


whos better than you:whoohoo:


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice find - kinda like putting on a winter jacket that has been stored all summer and finding a $50 in the pocket......


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

They look absolutly delicious, great smokes!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice find..had one I wasn't overly thrilled but my sinus were messed up at the time


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Always good to make a discovery like that


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice discovery..they look very tasty


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice looking find


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

jitzy said:


> I feel bad saying this but I was kinda put off of them cause they are drew estate but I keep hearing good things about them I will have to give them a shot


Had no idea who made these and the temptation just dropped. Not a fan of Drew Estates either Joe---Sorry, they do look pretty good.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice looking box


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

tobacmon said:


> Had no idea who made these and the temptation just dropped. Not a fan of Drew Estates either Joe---Sorry, they do look pretty good.


Paul, you should talk to Discdog about these... the Liga is most definitely NOT like any Drew Estates cigar you have ever had. Not by a long shot! This cigar is a helluva smoke!

P.S. I tend to lean along the lines of your assessment of most of the rest of Drew Estates cigars too.

CD


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

BTW, nice pickup there Guado! :whoohoo:

CD


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Paul, you should talk to Discdog about these... the Liga is most definitely NOT like any Drew Estates cigar you have ever had. Not by a long shot! This cigar is a helluva smoke!
> 
> P.S. I tend to lean along the lines of your assessment of most of the rest of Drew Estates cigars too.
> 
> CD


Personaly when I try it I'm going into it with no negative thoughts. I will say they look very good


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

jitzy said:


> Personaly when I try it I'm going into it with no negative thoughts. I will say they look very good


It's hard to do that sometimes, due to previous experiences with certain lines, but like you Jitz, I try to go in to smoking any new cigar, with a clean slate (or palate as it would be). I have certainly been surprised with positive results on things I "thought" I wouldn't like. I will only say that with regard to this cigar, I was pleasantly surprised. MHO.

CD


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

It looks like a good cigar. I must admit I have never tried a DE, and the mixed emotions have me curious. Perhaps I'll put these on my list.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Guys, this is one of Steve Saka's baby's. When he joined Drew he told them he wanted a cigar for himself, and he didn't want any of they infused stuff they had. As a matter of fact, he told them he would bring them into more main stream cigars weather they wanted to or not. That's one of the reasons Steve went with them from JR's.

The LP#9 is one of the best cigars I've ever had. I got one from a friend who got it at the RTDA show a couple of years back. It was full, rich and very complex, with no trace of anything but a top notch cigar.

I'll be damned if we can get them here tough. I been waiting since then to get my hands on another...maybe someday!

P.S. Nice pick up, you're a lucky man.


----------



## Rog-cl (Sep 2, 2007)

Wish I could find boxes lying around the place!

Nice find! And very informative, Smokem.


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Do yourselves a favor and smoke it before you knock it! 

I went to this cigar with VERY high expectations...it met all of them. If you guys think for a MOMENT this cigar is even remotely close to anything else drew you are sadly mistaken. No big deal though...more for me. 

I will keep this box intact for a few years. I love smoking and having OR's for a few years. I will wait for the new sizes to come out and buy more to smoke regularly.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great looking sticks!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

guado said:


> Do yourselves a favor and smoke it before you knock it!
> 
> I went to this cigar with VERY high expectations...it met all of them. If you guys think for a MOMENT this cigar is even remotely close to anything else drew you are sadly mistaken. No big deal though...more for me.
> 
> I will keep this box intact for a few years. I love smoking and having OR's for a few years. I will wait for the new sizes to come out and buy more to smoke regularly.


I'm not knocking it and honestly I'm looking forward to try one now


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

guado said:


> Do yourselves a favor and smoke it before you knock it!
> 
> I went to this cigar with VERY high expectations...it met all of them. If you guys think for a MOMENT this cigar is even remotely close to anything else drew you are sadly mistaken. No big deal though...more for me.
> 
> I will keep this box intact for a few years. I love smoking and having OR's for a few years. I will wait for the new sizes to come out and buy more to smoke regularly.


I also am not knocking the cigar and sure I will try one to see if what everyone is saying meets my pallet--Thanks for the pics and they do look good !


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great cigar i highly recommend this cigar,well made and great taste,a bit pricey but well worth the cost ,you get what you pay for in this one.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

Keep in mind it is soo smooth that you don't even realize the powerhouse until the last third! You weak ones will be sweating! hahaha... j/k


----------

